# Paragon (KoT)



## Jiuk

There are four toggle switches on case (instead of DIP s/w on PCB). Using carbon film resistors and carbon composition resistors like an original KoT.  MSPA18 transistor's emitter-base was used for MA856 diode and it sounds really good !

I don't need 18V so charge pump IC isn't on PCB.


----------



## Barry

Nice, I thought about doing switches externally, but I'm pretty much a set it and forget kind of guy, I built an Aristocrat years ago and have never touched the dip switches since.


----------



## Flying

I've been considering one of these and had just started researching clipping diode options, knowing the originals were not going to be available, then pretty much settled on trying the standard 1N4148, but you have piqued my interest with the idea of using MSPA18's, and would be grateful to know why you chose them.

I'm trying it out on a bread board at the moment, but it does seem to get quite bright as the gain is turned up past 9 O'clock, do you find the same thing? I can't see where I've gone wrong on my bread board, but I quite prepared to pull it apart and try again if this seems to be not how it's suposed to behave.


----------



## Jiuk

Flying said:


> I've been considering one of these and had just started researching clipping diode options, knowing the originals were not going to be available, then pretty much settled on trying the standard 1N4148, but you have piqued my interest with the idea of using MSPA18's, and would be grateful to know why you chose them.
> 
> I'm trying it out on a bread board at the moment, but it does seem to get quite bright as the gain is turned up past 9 O'clock, do you find the same thing? I can't see where I've gone wrong on my bread board, but I quite prepared to pull it apart and try again if this seems to be not how it's suposed to behave.



The idea was from freestompbox site.




__





						Analogman - King of Tone - Page 21
					

August 7th 2009: All information on the KoT has been summarized into this King of Tone project page. Please if you want to build, have built or want to repair nor modify this pedal look into the links on project page before starting a new thread. If you




					freestompboxes.org


----------



## Flying

Well I feel stupid, I thought I'd read every page of that thread over a number of evenings this last week, yet some how managed to miss that section! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Nice work, looks good!


----------



## Gordo

Very nice, might have to revisit my Aristocrat


----------



## Travis

Can someone tell me how to wire bouth 3pdt without the PCB included ?? Thx you all


----------



## Daniel Jacques

niceeeeeee build maaannnn ! newbie question incoming though, how exactly do you by pass the 18V charge pump ? did you wire jumped D7 D14 and D15 or you just left empty the ic diodes and caps 21 22 10 ? and also does it makes it a 9V or you would need a 18V power supply ?


----------



## Jiuk

Daniel Jacques said:


> niceeeeeee build maaannnn ! newbie question incoming though, how exactly do you by pass the 18V charge pump ? did you wire jumped D7 D14 and D15 or you just left empty the ic diodes and caps 21 22 10 ? and also does it makes it a 9V or you would need a 18V power supply ?



C10, C11 -> 100uF
C21, C22 -> empty
D7 -> 5817
D14, D15 -> bypass, using jumper and connect below hole of both d14 & d15.


----------



## Ogie

Late to the game, and going to admit not 100% sure I know what I am doing, but what switches did you use?


----------



## Jiuk

Ogie said:


> Late to the game, and going to admit not 100% sure I know what I am doing, but what switches did you use?



4 of mini toggle switch SPDT on-on type.


----------



## Ogie

Jiuk said:


> 4 of mini toggle switch SPDT on-on type.


Thank you very much, this is such a great idea.  I have the PCB on my desk as my next project, I am super happy I found this.


----------



## TheSin

M


Jiuk said:


> The idea was from freestompbox site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analogman - King of Tone - Page 21
> 
> 
> August 7th 2009: All information on the KoT has been summarized into this King of Tone project page. Please if you want to build, have built or want to repair nor modify this pedal look into the links on project page before starting a new thread. If you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freestompboxes.org


Regarding those MSPA18’s, how are they working out & does it matter which way they’re installed?


----------



## Jiuk

TheSin said:


> M
> 
> Regarding those MSPA18’s, how are they working out & does it matter which way they’re installed?



Transitor is combination two diodes, so cut collector and use E-B like diode. That's it.


----------



## giovanni

Jiuk said:


> C10, C11 -> 100uF
> C21, C22 -> empty
> D7 -> 5817
> D14, D15 -> bypass, using jumper and connect below hole of both d14 & d15.


Sorry why did you change the value of C10 from 10uF to 100uF?


----------

